# Did I Ruin The Water Pump



## MattFromPA (Aug 31, 2011)

Decided to sanitize the freshwater tank today. Filled it up bleach solution and let it sit for a few hours. Started the water pump from the monitor panel and no flow from the faucets. Cycled the pump off and on a few times and the went outside to investigate. Found a valve inline between the pump and the intake from the holding tank, that was in the off position. Turned the valve on and of course water pressure built up right away. Guess I'm concerned I've caused some harm and the pump will quit on me sometime because of what happened. I have a 21RS, new to me but a 2005. Obviously the pump is still working but running them dry is a no-no. After building up initial pressure the pump is very noisy when turning a faucet on. Not sure if that noise is the pump or a vibration in the plumbing. Thanks in advance for ideas.

Good news is we're taking it out this weekend, to a spot with full hookups so I won't be needing the pump right away.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I left my water pump on for a few hours on the drive home one time a few years ago while the water tank was empty. I figured I'd probably fried it but it works fine to this day.... knock on wood.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Very unlikely that you did any damage but moving the hoses around could have placed them so they make contact to something that is now amplifying the noise the pump makes.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

MattFromPA said:


> Decided to sanitize the freshwater tank today. Filled it up bleach solution and let it sit for a few hours. Started the water pump from the monitor panel and no flow from the faucets. Cycled the pump off and on a few times and the went outside to investigate. Found a valve inline between the pump and the intake from the holding tank, that was in the off position. Turned the valve on and of course water pressure built up right away. Guess I'm concerned I've caused some harm and the pump will quit on me sometime because of what happened. I have a 21RS, new to me but a 2005. Obviously the pump is still working but running them dry is a no-no. After building up initial pressure the pump is very noisy when turning a faucet on. Not sure if that noise is the pump or a vibration in the plumbing. Thanks in advance for ideas.
> 
> Good news is we're taking it out this weekend, to a spot with full hookups so I won't be needing the pump right away.


I have a 04 21rs and it too was very noisey. I installed a small accumulator with flexible line to and from the pump now you can barely tell it's on.

Good luck with the new TT


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

For some reason, rather it that some air get caught in the pump or something else, our pump will be super noisy and at other times not as much. These type of pumps are designed to run dry without problems as long as it's not for hours at time







. There are ways to quiet it down or if you want to replace it, for a hundred more than the cheapest pumps you can get a variable speed one that is super quiet.


----------

